# IRC Tipbot



## FHN-Eric (Oct 27, 2014)

Since appearently some people on irc don't like bots. Lets have a nice civilized discussion on allowing an irc tipbot in the #vpsboard irc channel. If you don't know what an irc tip bot is, basically it is a bot that allows you to do tips, soaks, etc. I think that it would make the channel more fun, and it would encourage more participation in the irc channel. As some people (not naming names), don't like any bots, lets discuss this as I would like to know why they don't like the idea of allowing an irc tip bot.


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Oct 27, 2014)

Just curious, what does "sivalized" mean?  I have never had a 'sivalized' conversation about anything as I don't believe that is even a word in the english language.  So, before we can have any type of conversation about lame irc bots, please explain what you mean.

Cheers!


----------



## willie (Oct 27, 2014)

What do you mean by tips and soaks?  A bot that you can query for advice about things (they remember urls and similar info) can be useful.  Bots that speak on the channel without being specifically queried (i.e. by recognizing keywords in humans' conversation) are annoying.  The bot should also respond to privmsg queries, to decrease channel noise unless the person wants a reply on channel.  Main thing is the bot should stay quiet unless directly addressed by a human.


----------



## FHN-Eric (Oct 27, 2014)

willie said:


> What do you mean by tips and soaks?  A bot that you can query for advice about things (they remember urls and similar info) can be useful.  Bots that speak on the channel without being specifically queried (i.e. by recognizing keywords in humans' conversation) are annoying.  The bot should also respond to privmsg queries, to decrease channel noise unless the person wants a reply on channel.  Main thing is the bot should stay quiet unless directly addressed by a human.


The bot does stay quiet unless directly addressed by a human. It only responds to a few specific commands such as ".tip 100", ".soak 100". You try it in #doge-coin.



TheLinuxBug said:


> Just curious, what does "sivalized" mean?  I have never had a 'sivalized' conversation about anything as I don't believe that is even a word in the english language.  So, before we can have any type of conversation about lame irc bots, please explain what you mean.
> 
> Cheers!


Ment to say civilized.


----------



## MannDude (Oct 27, 2014)

Do you have an example of a channel that his operating? What is it, like an IRC reputation system or something? Not quite sure what it is, to be honest. We've got a few bots in there already that do helpful tasks, even had a vpsBoard bot that existed for a while that would link new threads as they were made into the channel (which I want back, actually) so we _do_ have bots.

Let's see how the poll goes before any decision is made.


----------



## willie (Oct 27, 2014)

FHN-Eric said:


> The bot does stay quiet unless directly addressed by a human. It only responds to a few specific commands such as ".tip 100", ".soak 100". You try it in #doge-coin.


Oh, you mean a thing for tipping people bitcoins/dogecoins on irc.  No that would be annoying and I wouldn't want it.  It's a vpsboard channel not a dogecoin channel. 

By "tips" I thought you meant if someone on vpsboard asked "how do I set up openvpn" then someone could say "@bot openvpn" and the bot would give a url for an openvpn tutorial with tips about how to set it up, that kind of thing.


----------



## Husky (Oct 27, 2014)

You do realise that IRC is not a democracy

What ever your vote yields the decision still stands with the site owners/moderators.

Bots are a pain in the arse, and whatever disccusion goes on in #vpsboard I don't think I've ever seen anything tip worthy.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 27, 2014)

Husky said:


> Bots are a pain in the arse, and whatever disccusion goes on in #vpsboard I don't think I've ever seen anything tip worthy.


Not in that kind of a sense


----------



## KuJoe (Oct 27, 2014)

Can somebody translate this thread into English? I still have no idea what a tipbot is except that it's for tips and soaks which I don't know what those are either.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 27, 2014)

KuJoe said:


> Can somebody translate this thread into English? I still have no idea what a tipbot is except that it's for tips and soaks which I don't know what those are either.


Sending people "money" or "tips" for something they say or do.

It's essentially microtransactions via IRC.  

In my opinion, I think the novelty of the idea in the #vpsboard Channel would be interesting in the short-term, but long-term would be more of an annoyance and probably won't get used.  Half the stuff that goes on there is a circlejerk anyways.


----------



## MartinD (Oct 28, 2014)

FHN-Eric said:


> Since appearently some people on irc don't like bots. Lets have a nice civilized discussion on allowing an irc tipbot in the #vpsboard irc channel. If you don't know what an irc tip bot is, basically it is a bot that allows you to do tips, soaks, etc. I think that it would make the channel more fun, and it would encourage more participation in the irc channel. As some people (not naming names), don't like any bots, lets discuss this as I would like to know why they don't like the idea of allowing an irc tip bot.


Feel free to name me, I don't mind  You may want to change it to 'the vast majority' instead of 'some people' too as that's more accurate.


If there's a 'tip' bot, we'll only end up with users spewing forth trash in an attempt to receive tips. It's like the post-count in here. You'll regularly see people posting arbitrary nonsense to get their post count up so they can whore out whatever services they want to offer.


If it was a dedicated support channel for some product or service then I could see some value in doing this as, in principal, it's a good idea. For our channel, it will only add to the general noise of the place and be miss-used by the kids who just like to get attention. I mean, the person who wanted it in there in the first place was claiming the channel was theirs and they had the right to make decisions on the bot being added. Also the same person who has been banned and kicked from the channel on numerous occasions for bringing in their own ridiculous bots despite being told otherwise - not just from me.


So, *IN MY OPINION*, the principal is a good idea but it's just not suited for the vpsboard IRC channel.


----------



## Wintereise (Oct 28, 2014)

Uh, please no.


----------



## texteditor (Oct 28, 2014)

This is insufferable enough when Redditors and Youtubers do it, we don't need people being all "haha funny joke here have seven-tenths of a penny in bitcoin for making me laugh"


----------

